# HPR 2022 Foals



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 5, 2022)

And I’m back. Early for this years foal. I have one for sure in foal and one that is anyones guess. First one that would be due is Aristocratic Big City Rhapsody AKA Rhapsody. She’d be 251 days today. I don’t think she’s bred. Had her ultrasounded and it was inconclusive. Haven’t felt movement yet. However she’s not been in heat and is sporting a pretty good belly. Some edema in front of her udder too. She’s a 9 year old maiden. 
Second is Firewaters Isidora Of Olympus AKA Izzy @ 236. She’s had a clearly positive ultrasound and I’ve felt movement. She’s a a 15 year old proven broodmare. I bought her in foal a couple years ago so this will be her first foal by my stallion.

Izzy is black (I think) gone grey. Rhapsody is bay. Both are in foal to my silver bay tobiano stallion. First two pics are of them today. Second two are of them when they were in shape. Last 3 are of my stallion all at 9 years old.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 5, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing this year's foals. Your horses are so beautiful!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2022)

Beautiful horses!! How do you trim those show manes so perfect?? Just gorgeous!


----------



## minihorse (Jan 6, 2022)

Beautiful horses indeed. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jan 6, 2022)

Always fun to follow your foaling threads ! 
And yes, you’ve got a stunning herd!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks everyone!




Kelly said:


> Beautiful horses!! How do you trim those show manes so perfect?? Just gorgeous!



I trim both of the sides of the mane so I only have the middle portion of the mane. Then I use a mane tamer to help it lay flat.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks! I’m gonna have to learn how to do that if I’m gonna start showing… I could only hope that my horse might look half as good as yours at the show …then I’d be really lucky! They are beautiful!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 7, 2022)

Awww thank you, you are too kind. The grey is an old picture. I didn’t show her. It’s a lot of work but a lot of fun.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 10, 2022)

I kinda have to laugh at poor Izzy. She’s so wide…


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 10, 2022)

Another exciting year for you ahead Elizabeth, can't wait to see whats in the oven


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jan 11, 2022)

Wow! What a wide load indeed! And yes can’t wait to see who’s in there!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 27, 2022)

Well Izzy has officially hit the miserable stage. She’s 258 days now. I’m still not convinced one way or another on Rhapsody. Felt some possible foal movement but not definitive enough to convince me. I’ll just continue to watch her for now. She’s 273 so if she is in foal hopefully it’ll become clear soon.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 28, 2022)

Gorgeous girls, and I love their solid coloring. Especially Rhapsody - without a hint of white! Can’t wait to see the baby/babies


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 28, 2022)

How pretty are they??? Gorgeous !


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank y’all!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 1, 2022)

Well Rhapsody is 278 and Izzy is 263. I still think Rhapsody is faking…. That said, both seem to have a bit of udder. A bit early for Izzy so I need to keep an eye on her. Not enough on either to worry me yet. But makes me more suspect of Rhapsody. The next month wil be interesting. Apologies for the slightly blurry pics. Was darker than I realized for my camera.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 8, 2022)

Well y’all….my mare Izzy either had a sneaky date with my stallion earlier than I thought or she may have placentisis. She’ll be under camera starting Thursday and I’m getting her into the vet asap. She’s supposedly only 270 days. But no way she’s making it another month with the udder she has. No other signs of placentisis so hoping she had that sneaky date…..


----------



## Taz (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh no!! Hoping it's a sneaky date!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 9, 2022)

She does appear to be saying "who me?!" In the first picture. Yes you!


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 9, 2022)

Please keep us up to date on her. I love the photos. I'm hoping it was a sneaky date too.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank y'all, she has an appointment Friday afternoon. She has ZERO signs of discharge which is a hallmark sign of placentisis. So I’m REALLY hoping she’s actually due now. At this point if she’s not actually due soon, I’m not sure the foal has a high chance of survival even if I’m able to treat her and she holds off a bit longer. We will see…


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 9, 2022)

Change of plans. Izzy is under camera now. She’s just showing too much for me to be comfortable. Next to no tail resistance and jello bum. Clear semi sticky fluid. Unfortunately I am out of ph strips. I will have to get some more asap.


----------



## Taz (Feb 11, 2022)

Any word from the vet?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 11, 2022)

Well the vet appointment was a failure. They told me Friday but apparently put me down for Thursday. So I “missed” my appointment. And then the equine vet wasn’t there today. They then informed me that they actually can’t help me check for placentitis. So there’s that. Seems they should have told me that in the first place. Anyway….Izzy is still holding. She looks like a mare due soon. No discharge and normal vitals. Acting 100% healthy. So I’m leaning towards her actually being due now.


----------



## Taz (Feb 12, 2022)

Fingers crossed that you're right about her bing due now and everyone is fine


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 12, 2022)

Well y’all, I sure hope she’s due soon. She made a lot of changes today. Ph has started to drop and brix is off the charts.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 13, 2022)

Even more impressive now…she’s getting checked physically often now. And on camera, which is live, High Plains Miniature Horses Streaming By MareWatchers


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 13, 2022)

Izzy is testing 7.2 ph. Brix is 32. She’s dropping and has a nice big udder. Not much tail resistance and she’s started elongating.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 14, 2022)

Testing 6.6 this morning. Teats haven’t quite filled but her udder is starting to resemble her foaling udder. She’s elongating. Jello bum. Very little tail resistance. And she’s dropped a lot. Unfortunately with a new week, class starts back up (I’m in graduate school for my Doctor of Physical Therapy). I will be 30 minutes away from 9:15 to 2:30ish. That’s why I put up the outside camera. Belle and her filly, Silvie, are with Izzy as Izzy does not like being by herself.


----------



## Taz (Feb 14, 2022)

Oh man, I hope you can check in on your phone while you're in class.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 14, 2022)

Testing 6.3 tonight


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 15, 2022)

I see you, taking update piccies!!

Yesterday I about choked on my water when I saw a pinto foal in the shadows. Went back and read the thread more closely and found out she had company.

Glad she's progressing normally. I hope she'll accommodate your school schedule and foal on either end of your sleep schedule.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 15, 2022)

Haha yup. She’s testing 6.0 now. Udder is quite large and hard. Doesn’t look QUITE there but that can happen very quickly especially testing as low as she is. She’s elongating and has hardly any muscle tone or tail resistance. My GUESS is tomorrow night but it wouldn’t surprise if she decided tonight was just as nice. Between foal watch and class I’m dragging already lol. Oh well, it’s what I signed up for. And I’m not complaining that she’s being textbook so far…improves my hope for no placentitis.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 16, 2022)

Keeping my fingers cross for you she will foal soon


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 16, 2022)

Lots to update…


Izzy foaled a beautiful little filly last night. But as I feared she’s very premature. I made the decision pretty quickly to hospitalize her as she’s going to need a lot of care to even have a chance to survive. Izzy is doing well. She was flushed due to placentitis. But should have no long term effects. The filly has a very long way to go. I cannot bring myself to name her yet. I’d be ever so greatful for prayers. I will continue to update as I hear from the vet.

2/16 11:52 am
“Izzy is doing much better. They are going to flush her again. The placenta was really nasty. But she should be fine.

The filly, I cannot name her yet because that makes it seem like she will survive, is also doing better. She’s now up and walking all by herself. Much perkier. Still having trouble nursing but they are able to bottle feed her. She’s slow nursing but she’s drinking a lot. They are going to do plasma again soon. They said she’s nowhere near out of the woods but she’s improving rather than declining. They said do not get your hopes up yet. LONG way to go. But she’s still fighting to live.”

2/16 5:09 am
“Headed home. She’s very premie as I expected. They say 2 weeks premie at least so the hand breed date is probably correct. 279. She’s got a very uphill battle. Bloodwork came back good though. A bit dehydrated but organs are functioning. She has a suckle reflex and we were able to get her to nurse momentarily as well as drink from a bottle. She weighs MAYBE 10 lbs. She was able to get up on her own and walk in the stall. They are going to give plasma to try to help her energy levels. She’s so tiny the smallest catheter was too big. They made it work but they are having to watch it closely. Her lungs are going to be the determining factor the vet believes. We should know in the next 12-24 hrs if she’s got a chance. She’s still fighting.

Izzy was flushed. Confirmed some sort of placentitis. She’s doing well. A bit dehydrated but should be fine.”


----------



## Taz (Feb 16, 2022)

OMG!!!!
So happy Izzy is alright. The little one is beautiful, sending everything your way she makes it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## NoahG (Feb 16, 2022)

So tiny and adorable! Glad mom's okay. And wow, 279 days. What a tough little filly. So an infected placenta can cause a mare to foal early right? I'll be sure to be praying for both of these two minis.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 16, 2022)

When I said I hope she delivers soon, I didn't know she would be a premie
I'm sending prayers to you,Izzy and baby. Thank you for the updates The pictures are just precious.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 16, 2022)

Dear Lord,

We know that all is in Your hands. We pray that You will abundantly bless Elizabeth, her family, and this tiny little filly. We pray You will give them the resources they'll need. We pray Izzy will continue to heal and provide nutrition and the will to live to her tiny filly. We pray You will gently blow Your breath of love, determination and strength into her lungs. As horse people supporting one another, we ask that You bless this filly with LIFE. We ask this in Jesus' name...Amen.


----------



## NoahG (Feb 16, 2022)

Amen.
Luke 12:6 comes to mind. God even watches over the little sparrows. He definitely sees this little foal.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 16, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> We know that all is in Your hands. We pray that You will abundantly bless Elizabeth, her family, and this tiny little filly. We pray You will give them the resources they'll need. We pray Izzy will continue to heal and provide nutrition and the will to live to her tiny filly. We pray You will gently blow Your breath of love, determination and strength into her lungs. As horse people supporting one another, we ask that You bless this filly with LIFE. We ask this in Jesus' name...Amen.


Amen


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Feb 16, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> We know that all is in Your hands. We pray that You will abundantly bless Elizabeth, her family, and this tiny little filly. We pray You will give them the resources they'll need. We pray Izzy will continue to heal and provide nutrition and the will to live to her tiny filly. We pray You will gently blow Your breath of love, determination and strength into her lungs. As horse people supporting one another, we ask that You bless this filly with LIFE. We ask this in Jesus' name...Amen.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 17, 2022)

Elizabeth, praying for this little one, that we will see a miracle and that the Lord will give you peace while you wait and supply all your needs!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 17, 2022)

Thank you everyone, y’all quite literally brought tears to my eyes. I can’t help but want to give her a chance. im afraid it’s a lo shot but as long as she’s trying, we will do all we can. Yesterday she was going much better. They actually caught her nursing on her own Between bottle feedings. This morning she’s a bit worse, doesn’t want to eat at all. I’ll continue to keep y’all updated.


----------



## Standards Equine (Feb 17, 2022)

Sending healing love and light. The whole world wants to know you, little one! We're all here cheering for you. Elizabeth, my heart is with you.


----------



## LostandFound (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm hoping for the best. She is adorable.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 17, 2022)

From tonight. Izzy is doing great and is 100%. But the little filly is in big trouble. She’s gone septic. We are doing all we can. But it may not be enough. For the record. She is 9.8 lbs. Her hoof is smaller than my thumb. I went to see them tonight. It’s just a waiting game. She may not make it through the night.


----------



## NoahG (Feb 18, 2022)

Poor little baby. Praying for a miracle tonight.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 18, 2022)

Oh no Prayers for her and those watching over her


----------



## Taz (Feb 18, 2022)

Come on little one


----------



## Kelly (Feb 18, 2022)

My heart goes out to you. Wishing you the best during such a difficult time


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 18, 2022)

Unfortunately she passed this morning. Izzy and I are both heart broken. Thank y’all for all the prayers. She just wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 18, 2022)

Awe, how sad. I’m so sorry for your lose…. Heart breaking.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm so sorry. Sending tons of love and hugs to both of you.


----------



## Standards Equine (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm so sorry Elizabeth! My heart is with you and Izzy. The hardest part of breeding, there are just no guarantees. She was a beautiful little thing <3


----------



## LostandFound (Feb 18, 2022)

So sorry to hear. It's horrible enough to lose a foal, but I think it's extra hard for those that only have a couple babies a year.


----------



## Taz (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm so sorry. Sending hugs to you and Izzy


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm sharing in your grief Elizabeth. I was so hoping for a miracle. Really amazing that she stood up at all being so tiny and not ready for this world. Praying for comfort for you.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 18, 2022)

Oh, Elizabeth, I'm so sorry to hear this. I wish I could fly to you and offer you comfort in the way that is best for you to receive it.

Know that everyone here is with you, your family, Izzy and everyone at the vet's office. We're all giving you Spiritual hugs and prayers. Please let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------



## hganser (Feb 19, 2022)

I am so, so sorry for your loss and Izzy's. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. xo


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 20, 2022)

So very sorry, Elizabeth. 

Peace


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 20, 2022)

Heartbroken for you and Izzy.


----------



## rgsiiiya (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm very saddened to hear you lost the foal. 
Will pray that Izzy continues to do well and has full recovery.


----------



## Nickelmom (Feb 24, 2022)

Just joined the group but so sorry to hear of your and Izzy's loss.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank you everyone, I’ve had to take a step back for a bit. But it’s better now. Izzy is doing fantastic and the vet assured me it was a freak incident and she’s absolutely safe to be bred again. Rhapsody was confirmed not in foal. So I’m done for the year. Bittersweet.

I’ll Lord willing have several foals next year. As of now this is my hypothesized line up

Tibbs Tango Rhythem X First Knights Billy Idol
Firewaters Isidora Of Olympus X RHA Redis Loaded Dice
Rocky Top Aristocratic Belle Star X RHA Redis Loaded Dice

I’m probably going to sell Rhapsody but if she doesn’t sell quickly I may give her another chance. I’m starting to think she’s infertile but you never know. If I do then I’ll add this one

Aristocratic Big City Rhapsody X RHA Redis Loaded Dice


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm so glad Izzy is ok, you too


----------

